# 'Brownlee Triathlon'



## Richard A Thackeray (22 May 2013)

Not sure if it's been in any other papers (or on -local TV; 'Look North'/'Calendar'), but, did anyone read the story in the 'Yorkshire Post' this morning about Alistair & Jonny Brownlee giving their name to a new Triathlon at Studley Royal & Fountains Abbey??

*Saturday 21st September*

http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/sport/other-sports/olympics-athletics/brownlee-brothers-bring-home-their-first-triathlon-to-yorkshire-1-5693354

http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co....-their-first-triathlon-to-yorkshire-1-5692838

Event site; http://www.brownleetriathlon.com/


*NB; *Fountains Abbey is one of two World Heritage sites in Yorkshire http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/fountains-abbey/


----------



## Tommy2 (4 Jun 2013)

I've entered, has anyone else?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jun 2013)

Having discussed this last night at the 'Trunce', it seems that the few Triathletes in my (running) club aren't entering, due to the distance & cost (knocking on the door of £60, they said!!!)

That said, it'll be the only chance they'll get to do so at such a beautiful, & historic site

I do know one guy who is entering though, but he's a nationally ranked Triathlete, & has worn GB colours before now


----------



## Ghost Donkey (5 Jun 2013)

I know one person doing this. It's a long way from where I live so I won't be making the trip for a super sprint. The price probably reflects the cost of the location and the open water swim as opposed to staging a sprint race based at a sports centre or school with swimming pool. Either way it's not cheap. If I was local to it then maybe I would have a go.


----------



## smutchin (6 Jun 2013)

I really love the idea of doing a tri in that setting, and I would consider it even though it's a long way from home, but...

£59 for a frickin' super sprint?


----------



## Tommy2 (6 Jun 2013)

Yes the more I think about it the more I feel it will be a one off for me even if they do it every year.
Are they doing it every year?


----------



## Ghost Donkey (6 Jun 2013)

For comparison Blenheim is £71 for the Super Sprint and £79 for the sprint distance. Similar setting and pricing then. I did Blenheim a few years ago and it is pretty special. I suppose factor in travel time, all your money spent training and on kit then an extra £20-25 above the cost of a less glamorous race is not too outrageous. I don't know the size of the site or the capacity/expected athlete turnover but I'd have preferred them to stage at least a sprint distance as well. Maybe they should think about doing multiple days for multiple distances. Just by association it would be nice to offer an Olympic distance race.


----------



## smutchin (6 Jun 2013)

Ghost Donkey said:


> For comparison Blenheim is £71 for the Super Sprint and £79 for the sprint distance.


 
Oh yeah... that's why I didn't enter Blenheim last year, thanks for reminding me.

I know these events cost a lot to stage, and I don't object in principle to paying a premium on a really special event, which I know Blenheim is (and it's one I'd love to do some time), but I just can't afford to enter triathlons at these prices. Sevenoaks cost me £40 and that was stretching my budget a bit.


----------



## DCLane (6 Jun 2013)

I looked and yes, it's expensive for what it is. So haven't entered!


----------



## Tommy2 (24 Jun 2013)

Does any one know where I can view the course, to see the elevation and what not?
Other than having a walk round it on a weekend.


----------

